# Intercooler for R33 GTR



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

After a upgraded intercooler for R33 GTR. 
Only quality brands. 
Prefer one that is bolt on.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Plazmaman would be a good option, contact parts Plug UK I bought mine from him


----------

